
From Tolerance to Equality: How Elites Brought America to Same-Sex Marriage - shyang
http://williamsrecord.com/2018/03/14/53539/
======
shyang
It's a new book I'm trying to read for the next week. One sentence from the
introduction: "Existing accounts empahsize the role of activists and the
process of moral growth so much that the contributions of Corporate America,
normalization's most powerful ally, are invisible."

